
Review of The Players Ball by David Kushner - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-11/david-kushner-the-players-ball-review-sex-com-and-internet-rules
======
jacknews

      Most of us think of the business leaders behind the modern    
      internet as clean-cut, scientifically minded overachievers,
      such as Amazon.com’s Jeff Bezos, Facebook’s  
      Mark Zuckerberg, and Google’s Larry Page and Sergey Brin.
    

Err, no?

~~~
data_spy
I do, all those gentlemen went to elite universities. Jack is probably the
least clean cut of the major tech CEOs that get press.

~~~
taormina
Given that most of them were there for exactly long enough to decide it wasn't
worth staying and left, how exactly does that matter? Being clean cut isn't
just about pedigree.

~~~
make3
Page and Brin were PhD students, so very much not just there long enough to
decide it's not worth it, as they had at least graduated from a bachelor's,
and had likely been there for more than a year after. Bezos graduated from his
bachelor's degree.

So really only Zuckerberg

